# Residence visa through property ownership



## newbuyer2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

I read online that you can apply for 2 years investors’ visa if you own property in Dubai worth 1million Dirham.

Does anyone know how much does it cost? Is the visa only available to the property owner on title deed?or family members can also benefit? If yes how many family members can apply at the same time and costs. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

there was a thread on this a couple of weeks ago if you search


----------



## newbuyer2013 (Sep 22, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> there was a thread on this a couple of weeks ago if you search


Tried but couldn't navigate to correct page. Do you have the link?


----------

